# Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Quantum Carp-Jugendfischen 2006



## Anglerboard-Team (15. Februar 2006)

Pressemeldung

*Quantum Carp-Jugendfischen 2006 *

- Einladung -

Ihr seid zwischen 15 und 18 Jahren alt? Und Ihr habt auch noch Spaß am Karpfenangeln? Aber mit kampfstarken Flusskarpfen habt Ihr noch nicht so rechte Erfahrungen? Dann seid Ihr herzlich eingeladen, Euch vom 30. Juni bis zum 2. Juli 2006 am Carp-Jugendfischen des Quantum-Carp-Teams zu beteiligen. 

Auf 10 Teilnehmer wartet ein Flusskarpfenangeln, das seines gleichen sucht: Das Camp wird an der Elbe, einem der größten und mittlerweile auch wieder fischreichsten Flüsse Deutschlands aufgeschlagen – bei hoffentlich bestem Wetter. Der Austragungsort wird in der Nähe der Lutherstadt Wittenberg sein. Während dieser Zeit werden wir gemeinsam versuchen, den einen oder anderen Karpfen, vielleicht auch Graser, zum Landgang zu überreden. Dabei können wir auf Gewichte bis über 30 Pfund hoffen. Gefischt wird das gesamte Wochenende an vorgefütterten Buhnenfeldern der Elbe, wobei sich jeweils zwei Teilnehmer ein Buhnenfeld teilen. Unterbrochen wird das Angeln durch interessante Vorführungen rund um die Flussangelei.

Für die Dauer des Jugendfischens stehen Euch als Betreuer mit Stefan Seuss und Patrick Pammer zwei alte Hasen des Quantum-Carp-Teams mit internationaler Erfahrung zur Seite. Dazu meine Wenigkeit sowie weitere Überraschungsgäste, so dass jeder Gruppe permanent ein Betreuer zur Verfügung steht. 

Zu diesem Jugendfischen müsst Ihr Eure Angelausrüstung mitbringen, die Ihr sonst für ein Wochenende benötigt. Also Zelt, Liege, Schlafsack, Ruten, Rutenhalter oder Rod Pod’s, Bissanzeiger usw. – und natürlich einen gültigen Fischereischein. Verpflegung für ein Wochenende solltet Ihr auch einpacken. 

Hingegen werden Euch von der Firma Quantum die Köder (Boilies, Partikel) sowie eine kleine Grundausstattung an Zubehörmaterialien speziell für die Flussangelei UND der Erlaubnisscheine gestellt. Und wenn jemand sonst etwas vor Ort plötzlich fehlen sollte, dürften die Betreuer meistens aushelfen können. Als zusätzlichen Bonbon wird es nach Abschluss des Jugendfischens für die erfolgreichsten Teilnehmer noh Ehrengaben von Quantum geben. Weitere Detailinformationen erhaltet Ihr nach der Bestätigung Eurer Teilnahme.

Also spitzt die Stifte und meldet Euch bei mir (wenn vorhanden bitte mit E-Mail-Adresse), eventuell auch mit einem Bild:

Daniel Lehmann, Fischerstraße 2, 06917 Jessen (Elster)

Anmeldeschluss ist der 31. Mai 2006. Danach wird unter allen Einsendungen per Los entschieden, wer an diesem Jugendfischen teilnehmen kann.

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------



## Caddis (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Quantum Carp-Jugendfischen 2006*

hallo ,
klingt gut aber was kostet denn der spass?


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Quantum Carp-Jugendfischen 2006*

wenn ich richtig gelesen habe muss du halt deine anreise sowie verpflegung tragen. die plätze sind vorgefüttert und der erlaubnisschein wir ja auch gestellt.


----------

